# Make a website look the same in all browsers?



## GazRicey (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, All.

I've been working on a website design and it look fine on my computer. Could somebody please tell me how I get my website to look the same on different computers. I think it is something to the resolution.

Any tips or solution would be appreciated. 


Thanks 
GazRicey


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Resolution is using percentages instead of fixed widths to make the page automatically expand to the size of the users screen.


----------



## GazRicey (Jan 11, 2009)

Do I use this when inserting an image? Instead of putting pixels do I put percent?


Many Thanks 

Gary Rice


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

If you could post a link to the site or your source code, that would be helpful.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You will need to redesign a large portion of your site.

For example.

If you ahve a menu that is say 250pixels wide and has a graphical edge to it, you would need to split this image into 3 pieces. Firstly you would have the left side of the menu which contains the edging of the box. Secondly you will have the middle, this is usually 1px wide image which is repeated along the width of the menu unless its got a pattern where the image width may be slightly wider. Thirdly you have the image on the right of the menu.

http://college.c-carse.co.uk/

Have a look at the CSS and HTML of the header of my site there. If you break it down, you will see that any fancy graphics placed on the ends of menu will have to be defined by their own CSS style. Then the background is repeated with a image along the length of the users screen.


----------



## GazRicey (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's the link for the site:http://ineedgames.co.uk


----------



## neonjuice (Dec 26, 2008)

GazRicey said:


> Here's the link for the site:http://ineedgames.co.uk


As already stated, use % instead of px.
Also, always make sure your code is valid. Use the W3C code checker for any errors. Good code really helps. 

http://validator.w3.org/


----------

